# PCV vent to atmosphere queston



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

So I'm looking to ditch as much of the PCV system as possible. Before I having anyone commenting about emissions or anything we don't have them where I live, and the its exempt because its an Ethanol vehicle anyway. That being said, I've found a lot of info about installing catch cans and what not but cant find any about vta. I haven't decided which route I want to take but would like to know as much as possible before I decide. Sorry if there is info out there about this already and this is a useless thread but I couldn't find any when searching.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

http://www.shophemi.com/images/media/p-2273-arrington_ccv_bible.pdf


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

I have mine vented via road draft tube. One off the valve cover and one from block breather tee'd together into single tube routed near the oil filter. It leaves a little residue on pan but I just wipe down now and again. All parts I got from lowes for under 10 bucks.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Did you put one of those little filters or anything like that? Did you completely remove all the one way/check valve (I think thats what they're called) from the pcv system? Thanks guys.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jacobm said:


> Did you put one of those little filters or anything like that? Did you completely remove all the one way/check valve (I think thats what they're called) from the pcv system? Thanks guys.


 The easiest way to do it is like he did above. I ran like that for a couple years. I was just dumping mine behind the battery box. No filter, no check valve.


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep no filters and no check valves just some 3/4 inch dishwasher hose and a fitting or two.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Whoa, 
very simple... 

(Auto Zone or Advanced) 
3/4th heater hose 
Right angle from valve cover 
T to the oil cooler 
Exits to the ground 

Plug everything else 

No Filters 

:wave:


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds good. Any down sides other than potential effects to our mother earth or the smell?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Nope, 
And it dosn't smell all the time.... :screwy:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jacobm said:


> Sounds good. Any down sides other than potential effects to our mother earth or the smell?


 Nope. Just a little oil where ever it sits. Not bad at all.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome thanks guys. So I just block off the vacuum port that was hooked up to the pcv system or use it for a boost gauge/anything else I might need?


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, any open ports on the intake manifold must be blocked off. 
Make sure you still have your break booster system set up.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Sweet. I will be tackling this tomorrow if the weather if right. Thanks for the help. I like to make sure I have everything right before I start something even if its something simple lol


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

im in the process of running my system into my exhaust, cleaner engine bay no catch can cleaning, and still has vacuum to help pull :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> im in the process of running my system into my exhaust, cleaner engine bay no catch can cleaning, and still has vacuum to help pull :thumbup:


 With what check valve?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> im in the process of running my system into my exhaust, cleaner engine bay no catch can cleaning, and still has vacuum to help pull :thumbup:


 Juan. are you sure youve got enough vac at the source to open your valve? which valve are you using, and where are you mounting it?


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

20v master said:


> With what check valve?


 either going with a jegs or moroso 97800. also considering running without a check valve, as ive seen many people do so without problems


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Juan. are you sure youve got enough vac at the source to open your valve? which valve are you using, and where are you mounting it?


 still undecided on valve or no valve, fitting will be mounted right after the secondary 02 sensor. once i mount the fittin then i can test vacuum numbers and decide on a check valve or not


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> either going with a jegs or moroso 97800. also considering running without a check valve, as ive seen many people do so without problems


 I suggest you mount it far downstream as close to the tail pipe as possible, as heat kills them. They don't last long even mounted far from the turbo/manifold. Running no check valve means you will be pressurizing your crankcase at some point, which is kinda the opposing point of this modification.


----------

